# iBooks sync problems



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Has anyone gotten their iBooks app to sync properly with the iPad one? I have several purchased books on the iPad, I have downloaded them to my iPhone as well (3G recently updated to iOS4) and the syncing is not working for me. Same iTunes account, etc. I have been getting the dreaded "failed to load book because the requested resource is missing" error quite a lot, forcing me to delete and re-download the book to get it working. Once it is working again it doesn't seem to pick up the bookmark syncing etc. Also does anyone know if it is supposed to remember your location that you left off? I.E. I'm hoping that if I stop at a certain spot on my iPad I could easily pick it up on my iPhone -- which works fine with the Kindle app ... At this point it's not even able to pick up on saved bookmarks let alone the last spot read. 

Seems Apple might have rushed this out the door a bit .. either that or their servers are overwhelmed and the sync is not working properly. Also worth noting, iBooks is very very slow on my 3G. 15 seconds+ to open a book and a few minutes to "render" it if I make any changes. Stanza and Kindle are much faster on the iPhone.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Syncing is working fine for me. Check your general settings under iBooks and make sure that syncing for bookmarks is turned on for both devices. Before you quit reading, also make sure that either your iPhone or iPad is on a network so that it can push data to the server. It would be nice if they synced entire books so that you wouldn't have to connect to iTunes or download twice though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep I've verified that I have sync urned on with both units, and they are both connected to the same wifi network currently so that's no the issue. I've recently had some other issues with the iPad so I'm doing a restore right now and I'll see if that solves the problems or not. I'm wondering if it's an issue with having an US iTunes account on the iPad and iPhone (I have both US and Canadian store accounts and have content from both stores on both devices). iBooks is only setup using my US account currently on both devices.

Will report back when the restore is finished and I can test it all out again.

I agree that it would be great if the book purchases were synced as well, it is a pain, especially when traveling!


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

2 iTunes accounts sounds like the culprit. Maybe try signing in to the same account that the book was purchased with on both devices, and see if that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

 Dumpling;982682 said:


> 2 iTunes accounts sounds like the culprit. Maybe try signing in to the same account that the book was purchased with on both devices, and see if that helps. Good luck!


Yep been there done that too -- they were both logged into the US account and was still having the same problems, and thanks I might just need that luck on this one. With the speed of iBooks on my 3G I may just end up giving up on it for now and going with Kindle which is cheaper, faster, and works out of the gate. The thing that makes me angry with Kindle is having to constantly re-download material on my devices as it doesn't allow me to have the same book checked out on multiple devices at once :/ Why can't anyone just get this very simple thing right?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I had a similar issue getting it set up initially to get it working I turned syncing off and back on... It seemed to work. Though this was not with a purchased book... It was with an epub. I think what initially caused the problem for me was having two different accounts ( one us, one Canadian) though even after changing accounts the book was syncing to the account iBooks was in when the book was first transferred over from iTunes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

I think I finally got it working ok ... the 2 accounts threw things for a loop for sure and I think that was the biggest source of the problem. Having to juggle the accounts back and forth is also a bit painful -- but the Canadian iBooks store still doesn't have most of the author's that I'm looking for so that's the only option if I want to use it.

That said I'm still pretty unhappy with the performance of iBooks on my old iPhone 3G, it's pitifully slow, a full second EVERY page "flip" ... and I can't seem to find a way to turn off the page flip animation. Between that and the prices/availability on the Canadian iBooks store I think I'll probably end up sticking with Kindle once I'm done reading what I have already purchased in iBooks.


----------

